# Former Stampede Spirit Dancers jump to the big show



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BOISE, Idaho (September 27, 2006) - It has been commonplace to see NBA talent roll through the Treasure Valley, from players such as Smush Parker and Damon Jones, front office executives, coaches and now we can add on two more dancers.

The Stampede are entering their inaugural season in the NBA Development League as an official affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. As they officially enter the NBA family this season, two former Stampede Spirit Dancers recently made the LA Clippers Spirit Dance Team.

Mandi and Nicole were both members of the Stampede Spirit Dance Team during the 2003-04 season. Not only did they entertain fans throughout the Treasure Valley, they also were able to contribute in the community through appearances, dance clinics and other Stampede Community Foundation efforts.

"We are so proud of Mandi and Nicole for all of the hard work and effort that they gave to make the Clippers team," said Jennifer Huter, Stampede Spirit Director. "In their time here in the Treasure Valley, they were valuable members of the Spirit Dance Team. This is what the Development League is all about."

The Idaho Stampede are entering their ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and Business interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------

